# Sony DAV-DZ120K 5.1 Home theatre system



## chandannasta (Jul 14, 2010)

Guys I have this Home theater 5.1 Sony DAV-DZ120K system and I would like to get a few information about this:

1. If the lens does not work how do I change it? How much does its lens cost exactly?
2. How can I connect my home theater to my computer so that I can play movies on my TV or else how do I connect my computer to my TV so that I can play movies from my computer desktop on to my Aiwa TV?
3. How do I connect my home theater all the 5 speakers to my computer so that I can hear the songs from my computer into my home theater speakers?
4. Do you need a cable for this if yes then can I get a screen shot on how to connect it and exactly where?
5. How do I clean my Home theater system? What are the parts specifically that need to be cleaned perfectly?
6. Is there any software available which can detect if the parts are changed by the repairing shop? I mean to say if I take my home theater to a repairing shop and they replace the original parts with a duplicate one and being a novice I wont come to know about it, but if after a few months again my home theater does not work due to that duplicate parts then how do I check that.
7. Is there anything in particular like KVM switch for this home theater system to have a USB?

I also wanted to inform you that its been 2 years and the warranty of my home theater is already been over. So guys let me know the best according to you.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

1) If by lens, you mean the lens in the DVD player, it's not worth replacing. You might be able to try cleaning it with a cleaning disc.

2) What model is your Aiwa TV? Do you know if your computer has any video outputs other than VGA (the little blue trapezoid)? Do you have a PCI Express Slot in your computer?

3) Do you have the manual for your Home Theater system? If so, you should follow that to connect your speakers, then connect the audio output of the computer to the Home Theater system.

4) The cable depends upon the output for your computer and inputs on the HT system. It's probably going to be this one: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2

5) You shouldn't need to clean it, other than dusting it with a dry cotton rag.

6) No.

7) Could you restate this question? I'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## chandannasta (Jul 14, 2010)

1. I did not use now my home theater for 6 months. So now when I just insert any of the songs or movies disc it says cannot play the disc. Its not running even the cleaning disc and getting this error for every disc "Cannot run the Disc". So I am assuming may be the lens has gone corrupt or something like that.

2. My Aiwa TV Model is A1419. 

3. Yes I have the manual for it. But if some 1 shows by screenshot where should I exactly connect the cable from my home theatre to my computer then I would really appreciate it.

4. This is the motherboard of my computer. Giggabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H. I am a novice in this.

7. My home theatre does not have a USB slot where I can insert my pen drive. So is there any such kinda thing like we use KVM switch for computers. Is there anything like that for home theaters specifically?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

1) Sounds like the HTIB (Home Theater in a Box) is damaged. It will likely be better/cheaper to buy a new one than to have it repaired. Now might be a good time to start saving money for a nicer Home Theater System, one with separate speakers and a separate receiver so that when one part breaks, you can replace just the part instead of the whole system.

You could just use your computer to playback discs for now.

2) I can't find much information on your TV. Is it a flat screen HD TV or an older Tube set?

3) Here: http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/home_av/others/0,39037623,39247240p-3,00.htm You connect it where it says "audio in"

4) You want to use the cable I linked in post 2 with the green audio output, the same place you'd plug in computer speakers. Run that to the "audio input" on the HTIB.

7) What files do you want to access off USB storage? If it's audio and video, you'll either need a media player like the WDTV or popcorn hour, or just use your computer.


----------



## chandannasta (Jul 14, 2010)

First I will you all the details that you need:

My computer motherboard Giggabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H 
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 1790MB RAM
Onboard display Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
Display Memory: 891 MB
Onboard sound Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Power supply for PC: Real Power Pro 460 w powersupply 

My home theater: Home theater 5.1 Sony DAV-DZ120K system 

My Tv: aiwa a1419 television its the same like CRT monitor

1. Do you think I need a sound card? If yes then which one is the best for my computer when I connect to Home theatre which would be useful for me for listening songs from my home theater speakers when I connect them to my computer.

2. Do you think I need a video card? If yes then which one would be the best? Suggest me something useful which contains which all the cables such as RCA, S video and HDMI, & DVI so that could connect both my video and my home theater to my desktop pc. Also let me know if these cables are available in 5 meters length

Also let me know the sound card and the video card prices and suggest me which one would be good, best and recommended.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hooking it up to your TV will be the hard part. You'll need a video card that does, component, s-video, or composite output (or SCART if you are outside the US). You can also use a product like this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=4724&seq=1&format=2

Please note, the quality may be disappointing.

1) No, use onboard sound.

2) Covered above.


----------



## chandannasta (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay i wanted to inform that you were very helpful. But I also called my friend who is a master in Electronics and he came today.

Wht he just did is he brought a cable called Stereo to Stereo on both the sides and he just connected one end to my computer which has the green color headset sign and the other end to my hometheatre which has a audio in sign in the front and it started working.

I am very happy that I can download the songs directly and hear them on my hometheatre quickly. Thank you so much eugovector for guiding me. Soon I will keep you informed about how I am going to play my movies from my computer on to my TV which is Aiwa model.

My friend told me he will come soon when he has time and guide me through that.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're Welcome.


----------

